# Italietta



## Gianni2

Upon hearing that plans for President Bush's visit to Rome had been altered because of security questions, Berlusconi said, "Sta tornando l'Italietta, mi vergogno." I'd guess it means Italy has become weak, ineffectual, etc.  Is that correct"


----------



## tee_luna

Gianni2 said:


> Upon hearing that plans for President Bush's visit to Rome had been altered because of security questions, Berlusconi said, "Sta tornando l'Italietta, mi vergogno." I'd guess it means Italy has become weak, ineffectual, etc. Is that correct"


 

How to deliver what Berlusconi means...... 

Well, ITALIETTA is a PRIMA-REPUBBLICA figure-of-speech.....
It means that the ones in power really have no power....
Spregiativo, diminutivo....
I guess your guess for weak and ineffectual is straight to the point.


----------



## Gianni2

Thank you, tee luna.


----------



## tee_luna

Gianni2 said:


> Thank you, tee luna.


 

Anything I can do to help you understand what little sense Mr. Berlusconi makes.....


----------



## Arrabbiato

Gia, io so, che questa parola e dispregiativo; Berlusconi ha usato questa terma nei giornale pochi giorni fa, ma qual e il significato, veramente?


----------



## Titanium

Ciao, riporto da LaStampa.it :

......Italietta, per descrivere l’esecrazione dell’America che avrebbe animato di lì a poco cortei e manifestazioni contro il presidente americano.

esecrazione = sentimento di riprovazione, odio, orrore verso qualcuno o qualcosa..

Penso che con Italietta Berlusconi abbia voluto indicare una RISTRETTISSIMA MINORANZA di italiani che non approva il Presidente Bush, mettendo in evidenza che L'Italia è in realtà un paese filoamericano.


----------



## Alxmrphi

So "Italietta" is just a word for Italians that hate America? (or the President?)
This just seems kinda odd to me, it being a word to do with Italy with a common ending appended having something to do with America.

Anyway Buck Fush
- Alex.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Not quite, Alex. From this article, it appears that Italietta is a pejorative diminutive term used by Berlusconi and others to describe the influence of the left in general -- in this particular instance, a manifestation of Italietta (in Berlusconi's view) was the hostile reception that Bush received. _Italietta _is contrasted with _Italiona _(big muscular Italy as associated with fascism).

When I have more time to plow through the article, I'll probably have more questions myself. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Alxmrphi

This isn't sinking in at all, so what actually "is" the Italietta, the crowd? Bush? The idea of the left and its influence (which I can't fit into this context at all right now?)


----------



## Siberia

As Berlusconi thinks that most people in Italy today would vote for him and his allies if they had the chance, the rest, only a small number, tendentially left-wing are the Italietta. The left-wing is known for being less pro-Bush.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Stop, just a moment. 

The word _Italietta_ is not related to Berlusconi nor necessarily to politics and is quite context-dependent. It's used in general to describe the naive, unresponsible, shallow part of the Italian population. For instance, one may talk of _Italietta_ with reference to participants and audience of frivolous TV programs, big brothers and other B, C and D level reality shows. 

In this very context, you all are right in interpreting what was going through Silvio's mind.


----------



## Arrabbiato

Grazie a tutti per le spiegazione-credo, Trentina ha ragione-e un modo di contrasto fra "italione" e "italietta" -"italietta" potrebbe essere anche una terma spregiativa politica usato per FI e il Cdl per quelle persone della sinistra, Rifondazione, et cetera, che sono anti-americano, vero?

Si, MuenchenerFax-"italietta" sembra essere una parola che e molto "contesto-dipendente."


----------



## Starbuck

Ciao a tutti,

I'm trying to understand the context as well, but it seems that the Italiona/Italietta distinction helps to clarify things.  It seems as though the suffix "ona" which indicates the strong, muscular fascists as compared to the diminutive suffix "etta" which (correct me if I'm wrong) "feminizes" this particular group of people, is somewhat comparable to the U.S. in the late 1960s when the pro-Vietnam war folks were called "hawks" (a rather strong aggressive bird) and the anti-Vietnam folks were called "doves" (the bird of peace).

At any rate, those on the right, no matter what the country or the timeframe, always seem to look at those on the left as weak, ineffectual, and ultimately unpatriotic.  NOT TRUE!  

Starbuck


----------



## Alxmrphi

As always Munchner's post shines through with clarity,
So for me to summerise:

Berlusconi is pro-bush, but because of security concerns due to the left-winged Italietta he had a go at them, left-wing anti-bush crowds (Italietta) ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Right.

However, one has to keep into account Silvio has always been quite... liberal with his vocabulary. I, as a native, was surprised when I read this word used in his statement as a new synonym of his refrain "the evil communists" . I'd expect to link _Italietta _to the jet-set rather than politics.


----------



## Alxmrphi

jet-set...?


----------



## gabrigabri

Alex_Murphy said:


> jet-set...?


 

Jet society??
I ricchi?

Berlusconi spesso non ha molta considerazione dei suoi "avversari" (chi non la pensa come lui...)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Well, that's what comes to my mind when I hear _Italietta_. Better than jet-set: vips as well as vips-for-a-day, high society living a life devoted to image and apparent success - as well as the part of population interested to them, that is tabloid readers, trash TV audience, et cetera.
This is the context in which I have mostly (always?) heard this word. Never in political context, that's why I was surprised in reading Silvio's newest work. 

Madrelingua tutti: se io dico _Italietta_, voi di primo acchito cosa pensate? Sinistra contro destra? O vallette, salotti televisivi, circoli mondani, Briatori e Millionaires vari?

Poi la parola è in effetti flessibile, se la mettiamo in un contesto sportivo indica la Nazionale che perde colpi, eccetera.


----------



## giovannino

As MF rightly puts it, _Italietta _is "quite context-dependent". 
In the very interesting article mentioned by Elisabetta, Barbara Spinelli mentions the original context in which the word was first used:



> L’epiteto Italietta fu usato prima dai nazionalisti contro l’Italia di Giolitti, poi dal fascismo che sognava un’Italiona con smanie nazionaliste


 
However nowadays, in its current use, _Italietta_ brings to mind exactly what MF described in his post.


----------



## Arrabbiato

Giolitti?  Ho pensato che questo e una gelateria famosa a Roma! (sorriso)


----------



## federicoft

MünchnerFax said:


> Madrelingua tutti: se io dico _Italietta_, voi di primo acchito cosa pensate? Sinistra contro destra? O vallette, salotti televisivi, circoli mondani, Briatori e Millionaires vari?



_Italietta_ reminds me of a particular period of our history. WWII had just ended, we lost it!, Italy was covered with ruins, the morale was totally shattered and the economic miracle of the 50s and the 60s that would have turned our country into one of the world's richest and more powerful countries was still distant.
That's the _Italietta_.

In fact Silvio said: _Italietta_ has turned back!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Very interesting word, Italietta.  With such a broad definition would it also describe the decadent  crowd  Federico Fellini  was portraying in his 1960 Classic Film, La Dolce Vita, with Marcello Mastroianni and Anita Ekberg ?


----------



## furs

Anch'io ritengo -- anzi sono certo -- che 'Italietta' non abbia molto a che vedere ne' con le veline, ne' col grande fratello.  Inoltre, nessuno ha mai proposto un concetto o il termine 'Italiona' in contrapposizione. Questa parola non esiste.
E' giusto invence il riferimento storico di cui sopra -- 
'Italietta' esprime il concetto di un Paese di secondaria importanza, che non ha un ruolo di primo piano in un contesto internazionale.
Ora rimane ovviamente tutto da vedere se sia necessario essere pro-Bush per promuovere il concetto che l'Italia  possa e debba assumere un maggior peso sul piano internazionale.  Questo e' il punto in cui la discussione cessa di essere una spiegazione linguistica per diventare un dibattito ideologico, quindi mi fermo qui.


----------



## MünchnerFax

federicoft e furs, interventi di grande interesse. A questo punto la mia ignoranza sull'origine del termine è già palese senza che la sottolinei esplicitamente. 
In ogni caso, quello che mi sembra di constatare è che oggi la parola è usata anche in un'accezione più ampia a indicare mancanza di ambizione, indolenza, frivolezza. Da cui il mio collegamento a veline e velone. Poi, come ho già citato, a volte si parla di _Italietta_ in riferimento alla Nazionale di calcio. Insomma, stringi stringi, mi pare che _Italietta_ venga spesso usato come semplice peggiorativo di Italia, senza una particolare sfumatura in sé (che poi si esplicita nel contesto).
Dico bene o mi taccio una volta per tutte?


----------



## geppa81

No, Giolitti has nothing to do with ice-cream...

Dear Gianni2, I think you basically got the sense of what Berlusconi meant (if Berlusconi's words ever make any sense...) but if you want to understand the background he's referring to and how Italians may feel about it, you should do some research in some 19th century Italian history. Look up for Giolitti and Italietta giolittiana and I'm sure you'll find plenty of stuff to read.
Hope this will help.

Ciao ciao

(I'll be glad to have my English checked from anyone who feels like to! Cheers )

Caro MünchnerFax,
Sicuramente non c'e' nulla di sbagliato in quello che dici, quindi ti prego non tacere! Solo che nel contesto in questione, penso che sia piu' utile concentrarsi sull'accezione politica della parola. Inoltre, datosi il pulpito da cui viene la predica, non tralascerei l'intenzione polemica e offensiva...


----------



## furs

Munchnerfax, mi pare che sostanzialmente siamo d'accordo. Cercavo solo di contestualizzare il concetto. Da non esperto di cose pallonare, credo che se l'espressione Italietta viene usata nel calcio si riferira' senz'altro a una Nazionale che a momenti le prende dalle FaerOer -- quindi un concetto non dissimile da quello storico-politico dopo tutto: un'Italia.. senza palline!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

furs said:


> Anch'io ritengo -- anzi sono certo -- che 'Italietta' non abbia molto a che vedere ne' con le veline, ne' col grande fratello.  Inoltre, nessuno ha mai proposto un concetto o il termine 'Italiona' in contrapposizione. Questa parola non esiste.
> E' giusto invence il riferimento storico di cui sopra --
> 'Italietta' esprime il concetto di un Paese di secondaria importanza, che non ha un ruolo di primo piano in un contesto internazionale.
> Ora rimane ovviamente tutto da vedere se sia necessario essere pro-Bush per promuovere il concetto che l'Italia  possa e debba assumere un maggior peso sul piano internazionale.  Questo e' il punto in cui la discussione cessa di essere una spiegazione linguistica per diventare un dibattito ideologico, quindi mi fermo qui.



 Grazie, furs, per il tuo illuminismo.  Vedo che quest’è un argomento del giorno profondo politico.  Non ho la conoscenza di politico Italiano a dare un giudizio in questo argomento.

  Come facciamo in AE, ‘Italietta’ sembra essere una parola che è stata inventata per un scopo specifico del popolo specifico.  Anche alcuno del popolo sembrano avere adottarla per loro scopo proprio.


Buona giornata


----------



## Scopa Nuova

geppa81 said:


> (I'll be glad to have my English checked from anyone who feels like to *doing it*! Cheers )


 

Un piccolo correzione. Il resto è molto bene!

Scopa Nuova


----------



## geppa81

Grazie mille Scopa Nuova!


----------



## tee_luna

Arrabbiato said:


> Giaà, io soò, che questa parola eè dispregiativoa; Berlusconi ha usato questa termaine nei giornale pochi giorni faà, ma qual e'é il significato, veramente?


 
It is a terminology of the 1st Republic, when Italians had to vote for a new PM and a new Congress and Senate every year or less. It means that the country has no strong political representation. It means the governement is too weak to make decisions and such weakness reflects both nationally and internationally



Titanium said:


> Ciao, riporto da LaStampa.it :
> 
> ......Italietta, per descrivere l’esecrazione dell’America che avrebbe animato di lì a poco cortei e manifestazioni contro il presidente americano.
> 
> esecrazione = sentimento di riprovazione, odio, orrore verso qualcuno o qualcosa..
> 
> Penso che con Italietta Berlusconi abbia voluto indicare una RISTRETTISSIMA MINORANZA di italiani che non approva il Presidente Bush, mettendo in evidenza che L'Italia è in realtà un paese filoamericano.


 
I don't think he meant it for those against Bush. I think his choice of words was more for Prodi's difficulties both nationally (there where mayor and province elections that favored the right) and internationally



MünchnerFax said:


> For instance, one may talk of _Italietta_ with reference to participants and audience of frivolous TV programs, big brothers and other B, C and D level reality shows.


 


Starbuck said:


> I'm trying to understand the context as well, but it seems that the Italiona/Italietta distinction helps to clarify things. It seems as though the suffix "ona" which indicates the strong, muscular fascists as compared to the diminutive suffix "etta" which (correct me if I'm wrong) "feminizes"


----------



## gabrigabri

Arrabbiato said:


> Già, (io lo) so, che questa parola è dispregiativa; Berlusconi ha usato questa termine nei giornali pochi giorni fa, ma qual è il significato, veramente?



Tee Luna, "so" e "fa" sono scritti correttamente, non ci va l'accento!!!
Attenzione!


----------



## tee_luna

Thanks trentina... I had no clue you could combine the quotes


----------



## Arrabbiato

Tee Luna, Lei e italiana?    Strano, che lei non "sa" che non c'e un accento con "so e "fa"!

Grazie Gabrigabri!


----------



## Lua1981

I've just come across this use of 'Italietta' which seems to be the opposite of the above mentioned, concerning its political nuances....

From Pasolini:

L'"Italietta" è piccolo-borghese, fascista, democristiana, è provinciale e ai marginali della storia; la sua cultura è un umanesimo scolastico formale e volgare...


Anyone have any idea why or have I misunderstood something fundamental?!


----------



## Blackman

Riassumendo:

_Italietta_ è un termine spregiativo, su questo non ci piove. Indica genericamente una Italia di piccole dimensioni, nella personalità e nelle ambizioni. Non si riferisce a niente in particolare, tanto è vero che lo si utilizza nei contesti più svariati.


----------



## Lua1981

Ho capito, thanks Blackman


----------



## OleMorris

A kind-hearted advice to all non-natives: never try to learn Italian through Berlusconi's statements. I'm a native and I had to read this thread to realize what he meant!


----------



## arthurlee

Blackman said:


> _Italietta_ è un termine spregiativo, su questo non ci piove. Indica genericamente una Italia di piccole dimensioni, nella personalità e nelle ambizioni.


Concordo. 
In estrema sintesi, comunque, secondo me quando si parla di "Italietta" si allude a quella serie di caratteristiche negative tipiche del popolo italiano che si possono riassumere in una parola: *provincialismo*. 
Mi piacerebbe avere anche altre opinioni... Qual è il sostantivo (o l'aggettivo) che vi viene in mente per primo quando sentite il termine in questione?


----------



## furs

Il termine Italietta sta a indicare tutte quelle caratteristiche deteriori del 'carattere' italico che non piacevano a personaggi come Montanelli, Longanesi, Prezzolini, o Flaiano (tanto per fare qualche nome che tutti dovrebbero conoscere..).


----------



## MStraf

"Italietta" is used to talk about the "defects" of the country, but it is not really a spregiative, which country does not have skeletons in their closet? "Italietta" is mostly used with a mix of hanger (I wish things could be better) and affection (nevertheless, in our "small" country there is also something good and to be proud of).

I agree with arthurlee, the "diminutive" form really shows how small (and "provinciale") our country is.

PS I live in California since 1992, and this is how I still call my native country. When I am really angry, I call it "Banana Republic" (sadly, I think it is the best definition)


----------

